# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Pics of my fish. Need photo help



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Well, I admit, my photography skills need lots of work. these were taken with my dads Olympus 5050. I don't really have any photo experience, but I want to learn!

I tried playing with macro, manual, and auto. ..and I am not sure what is working







All of these pics are taken with no flash..just tank lighting.

If anyone has any suggestions/technique tips, I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Well, I admit, my photography skills need lots of work. these were taken with my dads Olympus 5050. I don't really have any photo experience, but I want to learn!

I tried playing with macro, manual, and auto. ..and I am not sure what is working







All of these pics are taken with no flash..just tank lighting.

If anyone has any suggestions/technique tips, I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## ranchwest (Jul 17, 2005)

I suggest that you not burden yourself with learning! These pics are great.


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

LOL! I agree, Gomer--just keep doing what you're doing!

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## Cody (Jun 26, 2004)

Second that! What exactly are you unhappy with?

If you want the entire fish to be in focus that will probably never happen due to variance in the depth of field.

Using a tripod or some other form of support will definitely help you get a sharper picture. You can also freeze your subject's motion by increasing the shutter speed (forgive me if you already know these things!)


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2003)

If this was older verion camera then I guess I would be satisifed with the results but since you have Olympus top C series model (C-5050), there is some room for improvement.

- Use tripod for on non moving subjects.
- Use lower aperture (ex. F8), this will provide bigger depth of field and more focus in and out. 
- Lock focus and move your camera in and out to achieve "perfect focus". 
- Get external flash. This will give you possibilty of using higher shutter speeds. 
- Read Photography Workshop first topic. I provided few good links w/ excellent aquarium photography tips.

How big is your tank ?
How much light do you use ?
What settings do you use ?

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## ckll (Jun 20, 2003)

Hey Gomer,

Your pictures are great! Mine didn't turn half as great even when I used tripod


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

They look great to me! Take Jays suggestions to fine tune them, but if I could get closeups that look half as good as that I'd be happy!

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Ranch West:
> I suggest that you not burden yourself with learning! These pics are great.


Ya, what he said. For an aquarist, I think those pics are top notch! I would die for pictures that nice.

------------------------------
Karl's Parts And Construction Journal


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

Increase the fstop to atleast 4. You may
start running into a light issue, and thats
where the external flash will help.

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------

